# Помогите найти ноты В.Гридина Утушка Луговая



## Nick (4 Ноя 2010)

Пришлите пожалуйста у кого есть ноты В.Гридина Утушка Луговая!
[email protected]


----------



## Labian (4 Ноя 2010)

прямая ссылка


----------



## inestepanova (27 Апр 2017)

Пришлите пожалуйста у кого есть ноты В.Гридина Утушка Луговая!


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2017)

*inestepanova*,
А ссылка в предыдущем сообщении какая-то некошеная?...


----------



## inestepanova (27 Апр 2017)

vev писал:


> *inestepanova*,
> А ссылка в предыдущем сообщении какая-то некошеная?...   по этой ссылке ПАРАФРАЗ...


----------



## inestepanova (27 Апр 2017)

а мне нужны ноты чисто УТУШКИ ЛУГОВОЙ))


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2017)

*inestepanova*,
это именно то, что играет Гридин, а просто Утушка подбирается одним пальцем за минуту...


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Парафраз


----------

